# You are banned!



## chula

Field and topic:
Hola queridos amigos!! Por favor, ayúdenme a traducir esta pequenia frase. You are banned!  O Banned!!

Digamos que estoy traduciendo una página de internet. Entonces esta frase aparece cuando a una persona ya no se le permite el uso de la página por un tiempo determinado
---------------------

Sample sentence:
You are banned!!   
 SE puede decir " te han baneado de la página" o estás baneado??  Me parece extranio pero alguien me lo sugirió. La verdad no creo que sea correcto pero creo que la mejor manera de saberlo es preguntando aqui
Se los agradezco mucho,

Saludos,

              chula


----------



## lauranazario

That person has been banned = *esa persona ha sido suspendida o fue proscrita*

Saludos,
LN

Transfiero esta consulta a Vocabulario General.


----------



## srsh

yo diría:

You are banned = Estás bloqueado


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Se prohibe el acceso a esta persona (nombre opcional).

Sin embargo, la traducción de LauraNazario es correcta.


----------



## Shenanigans

En internet, yo siempre lo he visto como "estás baneado".


----------



## galateatranslations

Mmmm, I need a larger context to figure it out... What about "estás censurado"?

Luce...


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

En ocaciones, el que veamos algo utilizado comunmente, no quiere decir que esté correcto.  No existe la palabra "baneado" dentro del DRAE.


----------



## Shenanigans

Mariaguadalupe said:
			
		

> En ocaciones, el que veamos algo utilizado comunmente, no quiere decir que esté correcto. No existe la palabra "baneado" dentro del DRAE.


 
Completamente de acuerdo, no está dentro. Pero si lo que quiere es traducir eso para un texto que vaya a servir de uso en internet, como por ejemplo en un foro, lo más común es decir "estás baneado", aunque no sea una palabra real, pero es la que se usa más a menudo. De todas formas "banear" es solo en contexto de internet, fuera de internet se usan otras palabras como las que muy bien ya habeis dicho.


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Funciona el "baneado", y lo malo de que se utilize extensamente en la red, es que después trasciende del uso exclusivo de la red al uso cotidiano.

En fin.
Saludos!


----------



## srsh

si bien es cierto que "baneado" es una palabra comunmente utilizada, en foros y ambientes de internet, he visto que lo traducen como "bloqueado" (tarde que temprano "baneado" será incluida en el DRAE, pero mientras tanto, como profesionista de sistemas, yo sugerirìa el uso de "bloqueado")

saludos!


----------



## Shenanigans

El problema que hay es que en español no hay una palabra para esa acepción en el sentido de internet... Porque decir "me han bloqueado del foro" suena muy raro , sería algo así como "me han echado del foro" o algo parecido. Si, yo también creo que acabarán por meterla en el DRAE.


----------



## srsh

tal vez mi problema es que estoy acostumbrado al lenguaje técnico de sistemas =S

en redes, cuando uno impide la conexión a un puerto, una persona, una dirección IP, etc., se dice que se "bloquean"

pero quizá es sólo lenguaje técnico no común para los usuarios jeje

bueno, la intención es buena =P


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Bueno, la palabra "banned" es eso precisamente. "Te echan fuera"  Te niegan el acceso a alguna parte. No puedes entrar a un lugar dónde lo hacías anteriormente.
Bloquear es una palabra que quiere decir lo mismo y ya es una palabra aceptada.

Saludos.


----------



## aab

Segun el diccionario de WR to ban significa prohibir, excluir, inhabilitar. En redes se puede prohibir el acceso de un host a un recurso de varias maneras y por diversos motivos. El termino ´You´re banned!´ significa que ya no podes acceder a ese recurso. Tecnicamente esto se hace poniendo al host (comunmente por la IP que identifica a la maquina que estas usando en ese momento) o al usuario en una lista de control de acceso por un tiempo determinado. Pero si, por ejemplo cambias la IP, podes volver a intentar. Esto tambien se puede hacer con nombres de equipo (que se traducen en IPs) o con usuarios dependiendo de la aplicacion que controla ese recurso.
Por lo tanto el termino, creo yo, correcto es acceso(implicito) bloqueado, o Usted tiene prohibido el acceso.


----------



## lauranazario

aab said:
			
		

> Segun el diccionario de WR to ban significa prohibir, excluir, inhabilitar.


Síiiiiiiiii, ese preciso sentido de EXCLUIR es el que opino se transmite perfectamente en la equivalencia/traducción que brindé: *proscrito*... una persona que fue excluida y para todos fines prácticos desterrada de tal o cual lugar cibernético.

proscrito, ta.
	(Del part. irreg. de proscribir).
	1. adj. desterrado. U. t. c. s.

desterrado, da.
	(Del part. de desterrar).
	1. adj. Que sufre pena de destierro. U. t. c. s.

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

aab y lauranazario,

aplaudo su descripción tan acertada.  

saludos.

MG


----------



## Enlasarenas

Saludos,

A mí se me ocurre añadir otra posible interpretación que no se ha dicho anteriormente:

"Se le ha restringido el acceso" = "You have been banned"

"Proscrito", como han apuntado otros compañeros, suena demasido técnico para ser empleado en un lugar tan informal como un foro.

Arenas


----------



## aab

Si, "Proscrito" no me suena... aunque el significado creo es valido. Tampoco me suena a vocabulario tecnico dentro de la computacion....
Saludos!


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Sin embargo, restringir es limitar más no prohibir, que es lo que "ban" quiere decir. 
Según el DRAE:
restringir. 
 (Del lat. restringĕre). 
 1. tr. Ceñir, circunscribir, reducir a menores límites. 

Cuando aparece esa frase "you have been banned" tiene la intención de negarte el acceso/entrada a cualquier sitio de la red.

Saludos


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Pudieran utilizarse palabras que ya se han sugerido antes:
prohibir, negar, excluir y bloquear que es término de sistemas que se adapta muy bien a la situación.


----------



## aab

Nunca mejor dicho!
Saludos


----------



## Enlasarenas

Mariaguadalupe said:
			
		

> Sin embargo, restringir es limitar más no prohibir, que es lo que "ban" quiere decir.
> Según el DRAE:
> restringir.
> (Del lat. restringĕre).
> 1. tr. Ceñir, circunscribir, reducir a menores límites.
> 
> Cuando aparece esa frase "you have been banned" tiene la intención de negarte el acceso/entrada a cualquier sitio de la red.
> 
> Saludos


 
A mi entender, "restringir el acceso a alguien" es "negárselo parcialmente". En el caso de que se le quiera restringir totalmente diría: "Se le ha denegado el acceso".

Arenas


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

También pudiera utilizarse esa frase.  "denegar/negar"
negar. 
 (Del lat. negāre). 
4. tr. Prohibir o vedar, impedir o estorbar.

Fíjate, encontré  otra palabra, "vedar", creo que esa describe muy bien tambien.

Saludos.


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

No se porqué no se me ocurrió antes, pues si consideramos que "a ban on shrimping" es una "veda a la pesca de camarón"!


----------



## Enlasarenas

Mariaguadalupe said:
			
		

> No se *por qué *no se me ocurrió antes, pues si consideramos que "a ban on shrimping" es una "veda a la pesca de camarón"!


 
¡Ahí has dado en el clavo! Vedar sólo es aplicable al ámbito cinegético. La veda del venado, por ejemplo, es la época en la que no está permitida su caza. ¡¡¡Espero que a mí nunca me veden de este foro por considerarme un "animal de bellotas"!!! 

P.D. Espero que no te moleste que sea tan puntilloso con tu español 

Arenas


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Enlasarenas said:
			
		

> ¡Ahí has dado en el clavo! Vedar sólo es aplicable al ámbito cinegético. La veda del venado, por ejemplo, es la época en la que no está permitida su caza. ¡¡¡Espero que a mí nunca me veden de este foro por considerarme un "animal de bellotas"!!!
> 
> P.D. Espero que no te moleste que sea tan puntilloso con tu español
> 
> Arenas


 
Para nada, desgraciadamente tengo mucho mejor dominio gramatical en inglés  pero he mejorado bastante mi español escrito, sobre todo en eso de la sutilezas.

Gracias mil,

Maria Guadalupe


----------



## PasosdeAnimalGrande

Es un tema interesante este. Como han dicho otros foreros banear será muy pronto incluido como verbo en el diccionario de la RAE y me parece acertadísimo. Saben por qué? porque honestamente después de haber leído todas las sugerencias tengo muy claro que no existe una palabra en español que defina exactamente lo que en ingles es to ban. Un idioma que no es preciso es un idioma incompleto y el español en ciertas situaciones debe aceptar sus limitaciones, por otra parte lógicas si tenemos en cuenta que el inglés es un idioma con más palabras y el dominante en internet. Así que sospecho que banear no será la última palabra que habrá que "legitimar" del inglés al español.


----------



## aab

De todos modos es algo muy especifico del ambiente de sistemas. Todo depende de la configuracion del servicio que esta atendiendo esa peticion. Por ejemplo, si uno intenta loguearse 3 veces con un usuario/password equivocado, entonces el sistema te puede bloquear el acceso (a todo el sistema), y es aqui cuando se usa el termino "You´re banned!". 
Por otro lado, un servidor puede estar configurado para recibir peticiones de por ejemplo puerto 80 (http) y bloquear el acceso a todos los demas puertos (ftp, smtp, pop, etc), con lo cual no te permite acceder por otro puerto que no sea el 80. Sin embargo esto no es "banear", sino simplemente bloquear puertos.
En este ultimo caso, no estas "bloqueando" a un usuario o maquina que quiere acceder, sino que bloqueas los puertos para que no acceda nadie. De algun modo el termino "You´re banned" quiere decir que te pasaste de la raya y que por eso no se te permite la entrada (al menos por un tiempo).
Saludos!


----------



## Augusto-Cesar

Mis queridos y fieles súbditos:

No bastaría mi opinión para que vosotros pongáis vuestras dudas a cuentas... mi opinión es: se dice, _censurar, bloquear, prohibir, negar, excluir, restringir_. Aunque debo deciros que ''you have been banned'' en ciertos casos da a entender y según el contexto, que alguien ha sido totalmente EXPULSADO, y no sólo excluido de ciertas partes. O sea, la exclusión es TOTAL no parcial. Por ende, se puede decir que algo o alguien ha sido expulsado y también que ha sido parcialmente censurado de decir, hacer, etc. una cosa u otra. Y decir ''banear'' es totalmente erróneo, un anglicismo para el cual tenemos en español (una bella lengua por sí sola) muchos adjetivos... lo único que basta es tener el cuidado de aprender y utilizar nuetro idioma debidamente sin tener que recurrir al anglosajón.


Vuestro más fiel y humilde imperator

Augusto-César Imperator 

PS: _Ese es mi veredicto final._


----------



## cuchuflete

Expulsado no corresponde a 'banned'. To ban= negarle a alguien la entrada. No es lo mismo que expulsar/echar fuera. Prefiero y uso exluído o prohibido para banned. Prohibido tiene la ventaja de abarcar el caso del usuario excluído que cambie el IP o apodo para entrar después de la exclusión.  Todavía sigue en efecto la prohibición, a pesar de la entrada ilegal.


----------



## chucho

Que discusión más interesante... generalmente en la web y en las salas de chat "banned" (a mi entender) es cuando ya no puedes acceder más a un sitio donde comunmente entrabas. Hasta los administradores de este foro, pueden bloquearme para no poder acceder a ningúno de sus servicios o redirigirme a disney.com según quieran... (por cierto no lo hagan )

En una red local no se usa ese termino, y si lo usan que me lo digan por que llevo mucho tiempo con estas redes y prefiero usar otras palabras y dejar banned para el Internet...

suerte...!


----------



## Augusto-Cesar

Subditillos míos:

Aparentemente algunos de vosotros no habéis leído lo que escribí en mi última respuesta. Todo depende del contexto, no se puede aplicar una sola regla a toda ocasión de la palabra ''banned'' en inglés. Por eso tenemos varios sinónimos para un mismo término. 

Augusto-César Imperator


----------



## aab

PasosdeAnimalGrande said:
			
		

> no tienes abuela tu o que?
> 
> hablando en serio, el problema que yo veo para traducir banear es que aunque sí hay algunas palabras que se aproximan en significado, ninguna es exactamente, con lo cual habría que utilizar varias en vez de una sola, porque según el caso es bloquear, o negar temporalmente, o excluir.... en fin, no parece haber una sóla palabra que encaje en el molde.
> 
> Por otra parte banear no me suena mal, o a ustedes si? y en cuanto sea incluida en el diccionario creo que hasta el más "académico" la usará.


 
No se que expresion es esa en Colombia, pero aqui (en Argentina) no suena muy amistosa. Si es asi, te pediria que te dirijas con mas respeto a los demas miembros del foro.

Saludos!


----------



## Augusto-Cesar

Mis subditillos 
Creo que somos muy adultos para entender que "encajar en el molde" significa en buen español y no en un regionalismo ya sea argentino o colombiano, que algo cabe dentro de otra cosa, o sea, no existe una regla general. Aab, no creo que comprendiste lo que quiso decir PasosdeAnimalGrande. 
Saludos

Augusto-César Imperator

PS: Además de césar me tienen de mediador... es que soy sabio, .


----------



## PasosdeAnimalGrande

aab said:
			
		

> No se que expresion es esa en Colombia, pero aqui (en Argentina) no suena muy amistosa. Si es asi, te pediria que te dirijas con mas respeto a los demas miembros del foro.
> 
> Saludos!


 
no hay necesidad de ponerse nervioso/a. Ya borré mi mensaje porque básicamente repetía lo que había dicho otra persona.

Lo de no tienes abuela que por eso puse la carita amistosa después, pero ni así, es un dicho también utilizado en España (los españoles no me dejarán mentir) y es referido cuando alguien se autoelogia o se tiene en muy alta estima, como si no tuviera una abuela que lo llena de cumplidos   no lo puse en mala onda, pero esto de que alguien llame subditillos a los demás foristas se me hizo curioso. Y bueno ya puestos, veo que a ti no te sorprendió o preferiste no hacer mención al hecho, y en cambio si a mi inocente broma.

Son manera de proceder supongo...

Saludos


----------



## Augusto-Cesar

Pasos:

YO no tengo abuela. 
Y por eso soy césar, el más benébolo, sabio, justo, etc. etc.
Ni tampoco tengo abuelo como podéis ver.

Augusto-César, Imperator Sin Abuelos


----------



## PasosdeAnimalGrande

Augusto-Cesar said:
			
		

> Pasos:
> 
> YO no tengo abuela


 
pero claro, eso decía yo

por cierto yo tampoco....

Saludos Imperator


----------



## Affluence

Bueno, me surge una duda...para el caso particular de wordreference, y con respecto a las diferentes clases de miembros (senior, junior) ¿que significa banned? ¿por que se clasifica a alguien así?


----------



## mansawoman

Mariaguadalupe said:


> En ocacsiones, el que veamos algo utilizado comunmente, no quiere decir que esté correcto. No existe la palabra "baneado" dentro del DRAE.


 


Una pequeña corrección.


----------



## mansawoman

srsh said:


> si bien es cierto que "baneado" es una palabra comunmente utilizada, en foros y ambientes de internet, he visto que lo traducen como "bloqueado" (tarde que o temprano "baneado" será incluida en el DRAE, pero mientras tanto, como profesionista de sistemas, yo sugerirìa el uso de "bloqueado")
> 
> saludos!


 


Una pequeña corrección.


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Mariaguadalupe said:


> En ocaciones, el que veamos algo utilizado comunmente, no quiere decir que esté correcto.  No existe la palabra "baneado" dentro del DRAE.





mansawoman said:


> Una pequeña corrección.



Gracias por la corrección.  Veo que me equivoqué en otra respuesta también.  En fin, de repente se equivoca uno.

Saludos, 

MG


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Propongo *vetado*, aunque yo uso siempre baneado...


----------

